# Anyone using Squarespace



## InfinityApparel (Dec 18, 2013)

So I'm starting my clothing company have my line ready to be made along with other items I will be selling, but I'm stuck on which ecommerce site to use. I would like to your input on which is the best ecommerce builder site. If you have experience with any of these site please tell me pro/cons. However, I was leaning more toward squarespace due to lower cost but I wouldn't mind spending more for the other site if need be. Thank you very much for those to take their time to help me out.


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

wix.com seems pretty good.
Not much of a web code guy so this works for me.
Have a nice Christmas


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

check out Big Cartel, its simple and cheap. they do not make commission from your sales.


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am also curious about Squarespace and have not been able to locate anything on the threads about them. 
They are much cheaper than say shopify and others..
They offer hosting with domain and site templates, combine Stripe that has no monthly or fixed costs, only 30cents/ and 2.9%.

If I did my research correct...
Domain, Site builder/Templates, Hosting, Cart, Card Processor(which can be linked directly to regular checking account) are all handled with Squarespace and Stripe, for $16-24 monthly + .30 & 2.9%/

It just seems like I am missing something...
Has anyone ever used Squarespace and share any info on usability and applicability to printing industry..
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone!?!?


----------

